# Moving 21 Rs With Dolly Or Other Device



## Melanie Ahr (Feb 17, 2005)

We are new Outback 21RS owners and are trying to find a way to manuveur the trailer off an alley into our short driveway. Has anyone used a dolly or could recommend a device to manuveur the Outback in such a narrow area?
Also, since this will be our first RV any other tips would be helpful.

Melanie & Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think y-guy bought a device like that. I'm sure he'll see this and chime in. Heck, if he's going the raptor route, he might even want to sell it. Ya never know.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Y-Guy will chime in any minute now. I'll save him the trouble and post the picture:


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO you guys are too funny.

Yes we have one, its worked great for us. As you can see we have a gas meter to contend with and backing in with our truck nearly ruined our marriage (ok a slight stretch of the truth... but not much).

I bought mine from PowerMover Inc. and have found it to be solid and reliable.

If you are anywhere in the NW I would say I'll make you a great deal as we'll be selling ours once we move up to the fifth wheel.

If I could keep the camper on the side of the house I would buy one to move the 5er in a heartbeat. I've gotten so I can move the trailer in and out without any help, though another set of eyes is great. The AC power, and brake adapter allow me to pull it out on to our street, which is on a minor grade, stop, chock and disconnect it and then hook up the trailer.

The only issue, which is my own fault, is the mounting bracket interferes with the WDH setup, so I had to remove it each time. He makes other brackets, and I am sure that I could swap for one that would work 100% right.

I looked at all the brands out there, and found this to be the best one for the money with all the features and warranty. I did a lot of reading from various sources and knew I wanted an AC dolly, that had brakes. Finally when I called the guy upgraded me at no extra charge to the larger unit for a better safety margin.

If you have any questions don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know how much room you have, but a hitch on the front of your tow vehicle could help in the tight spots.

Steve


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I also have been interested in a tow dolly of some sort. I have to go over a large stretch of grass to get to my rv storage area, my grass now looks like a mud driveway. I have thought about paving it, but my wife said no. Anyone have any experience or thoughts on how these dollies will do over a grassy area towing a 5000 lb. camper?


----------



## Melanie Ahr (Feb 17, 2005)

[quote name='Y-Guy' date='Feb 17 2005, 07:01 PM']

Thanks so much for the info, this is a wonderful forum. Sorry so long in getting back. We had virus problems to deal with. We got our 21RS and found as we suspected will need a dolly to park it adequately. We live in Kentucky so unfortunately not close to you to take advantage of your offer but much appreciated. Do you recall your salesman's name? Are you getting your 5th wheel soon?

Take care - happy camping!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Melanie Ahr - I don't recall his name, he's the sales guy, owner and production guy I think. Good guy, well worth a phone call to him.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Melanie Ahr said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for the info, this is a wonderful forum. Sorry so long in getting back. We had virus problems to deal with. We got our 21RS and found as we suspected will need a dolly to park it adequately. We live in Kentucky so unfortunately not close to you to take advantage of your offer but much appreciated. Do you recall your salesman's name? Are you getting your 5th wheel soon?
> ...


----------



## Melanie Ahr (Feb 17, 2005)

Will give him a call - Thanks much!


----------

